# Maggie1951, Mist, Honeysmum, Tanyac Meet up!!!!



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh what a fun day it must have been! They all look gorgeous. Nothing better than spending a day mingling with seven goldens. Great pictures too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some great pictures and some gorgeous goldens. I bet yall had a great time.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahhhh what Golden fun! They all look great and I LOVE their color


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We sure do have some good lookin' Goldens on this forum!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

We really did have a great day. We'll try to meet up on a beach or river next time because we were at a show, they all had to be leashed - but no problems with any of them, they all got on like a house on fire!!!

Lots of hot tired dogs and owners by the end of the day!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Tanya, I cant believe you included people in your pics :yuck:, or how dark Gracie looks compared to the other's, I'm just gutted that Ollie could come too, he would have really loved playing with everyone (he had an upset tummy). 

Gabs didn't even make it into the house yesterday before crashing out, lol


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gracie, Gabby, Obi, Tanya, Izzie Charlie & Daisy


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am so jealous!! Willow would have loved to be in the middle of all that Golden fun!!
I'm glad you had a good time and that the weather was good.

Looks like everyone was very well behaved.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What fantastic photos. Looks as if they all got on fine. Are Gracie and Gabby modelling the new coats? So how did you all do? Many prizes?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow, looks like you all had a fantastic day out amongst a sea of Goldens, I hope Maggie kept you all hydrated with lashings of the OSH.......................or did she hide it somewhere ???


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh what a lovely day you guys must of had!! I wish I could hae come too to meet you all but it is quite far, maybe next year! Tilly would have loved to meet all those gorgeous goldens..as would I!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> What fantastic photos. Looks as if they all got on fine. Are Gracie and Gabby modelling the new coats? So how did you all do? Many prizes?



Yep, Gracie and Gabs were so warm I drenched their coats in cold water for the drive home, I know Charlie and Daisy had a fair few rosettes, Gracie had a 5th and a first in her obedience classes, she had a rosette and toy for 5th and a huge goody bag and rosette for 1st


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oh what a lovely day you guys must of had!! I wish I could hae come too to meet you all but it is quite far, maybe next year! Tilly would have loved to meet all those gorgeous goldens..as would I!!


Next year we should camp there, just don't let Maggie lead you astray, when I arrived she was still suffering a hangover


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

mist said:


> Gracie, Gabby, Obi, Tanya, Izzie Charlie & Daisy


 Sorry about putting people in Mist, but was really good to meet you and your girls. BTW, there's someone human in this picture.... lol!!!! Came out really well, just a shame some of them turned round the wrong way:no:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Is Mr Handsome in the middle Obi?? What a looker, he looks like he is posing around all the girls! They are all so gorgeous, wish I could have brought Tilly to meet you all!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't worry Emma, I think we will arrange a get together sometime and they'll be in doggie heaven! Yes, Obi did enjoy his day with all the girlies! Mind you, if Mist's Ollie had been able to make it, they would have to share... lol! The only shame was that they couldn't go and run about on the field, but we'll fix that next time.

I'm definitely going to meet up with Tracey (Mist) as she's about an hour away in Cardiff, and also Tracey (Honeysmum) because she's only 20 or so miles away in Bristol, so no excuses!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

No Motorway no problem is Tracey going to swim if so make sure tide is in I would just like to say had the best time Honey has not been socialised because her prob so was a bit worried, but she was in heaven as all your pups were so well behaved and tolerant.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Tracey I am sorry how is Ollie now, I get easily confused Ollie and Obi Tanya and Tilly , Tanya I do realise Tilly is a dog but its all the t,s I can only say am a female with little brain unless you want to talk about bio physics just think Tracey blond (dyed) ex hairdresser dance round hand bag.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

tanyac said:


> Don't worry Emma, I think we will arrange a get together sometime and they'll be in doggie heaven!


oh I hope we can, that would be great!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Tracey, that's fine, I didn't think you were daft at all, I thought you and Gary were really good fun, good sense of Bristolian humour I say, used to have several friends from Bristol, and they were the same....

BTW do you still dance around your handbag, now that would be sad! lol!!!

And Honey was just the sweetest lovely girl, it was probably just as well they were all tied up (well most of them) as she might have found it a bit much if they were all rushing about in a field or something. A level playing field is what Honey needed, and that's just what she got. she's a super temperament and I just hope she does well on her current treatment.

I had to laugh looking at your postings after several glasses of wine....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that you all had a great time - especially the dogs. I haven't shown Quinn the pics, he would be so jealous. I am sure he would have loved to be there winding everyone up and being a pain in the ass. He likes other dogs, but he adores other goldies (is that beiong racially prejudiced???).


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, funny how they seem to know their own! Mine make beelines for other retrievers, meetings usually consist of crashing chests together and then rush about before rolling around on the floor wrestling!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Maggie1951, Mist, Honeysmum, Tanyac Meet up!!!*

I think the vast majority of goldens like the company of their fellow goldens. When GRRR has rescue reunion picnics, there are often upwards of 200 goldens in attendance, and rarely is there even one snarl-up. These photos show only about 40 or so pups in the first shot. How fun that you all got to have a meet up, but don't hide the people pics


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Ooo my two would be in doggie heaven with all those dogs/water/tennis balls!!!!!


----------

